# Backyard find



## 2find4me (Mar 27, 2012)

Found this cute little bottle in my backyard. It is embossed Chamberlain's Hand Lotion Alcohol 49%. I would appreciate some info[]. Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Sharon,

 There's a wonderful history of Davis S. Chamberlain, that speaks of his early western adventures and business life:

 "...In 1872 Mr. Chamberlain's brother Lowell had started a patent medicine 
 business at Marion, Iowa, and Mr. Chamberlain bought one-half of the business of 
 his brother Lowell Chamberlain and in 1880 moved it to Des Moines. His 
 brother died at Pasadena, California, in 1922.
 Forty years ago this was a very modest enterprise, and it has been the 
 result of the Chamberlain brothers' genius as manufacturers and business promoters 
 that the Chamberlain Medicine Company has grown to be one of the largest 
 patent medicine concerns in the United States. This business was sold March 1, 
 1930, to William R. Warner Company, of New York City, who also have an 
 establishment at St. Louis, Missouri, to which plant they removed the medicinal 
 part of the Chamberlain business. The laboratory equipment and real estate were 
 reserved, and are now occupied by the Chamberlain Laboratories, 
 manufacturers of the famous Chamberlain Hand Lotion and other cosmetic articles..."

 "As the state of Iowa grew so did the businesses and industries. In the spring of 1872, Lowell Chamberlain moved to Marion Iowa to engage in the druggist trade. He formed a partnership with Dr. Norman Owen who had practiced in Marion since 1863, establishing the firm of Owen & Chamberlain producing various patent medicines for local sale. In 1882, Davis Chamberlain bought out Dr. Owenâ€™s share and the 2 brothers moved to Des Moines, establishing what would become the largest patent medicine business in Iowa. In 1892 the name of the firm was changed from Chamberlain & Co. to Chamberlain Medicine Company.

 By 1900 the company was flourishing in a large new plant located at 702 Sixth Avenue, Des Moines. The number of products expanded greatly and sales reached to an international scale, for the company had branches in Australia, South Africa and Canada. In the early 1900s the Sydney branch of the company published a sixteen page booklet about Stomach Diseases - Alternative treatment, a copy of which is held at the National Library of Australia.

 About 1910 Davis bought the business from Lowell, and Davis also built the Chamberlain Hotel in Des Moines. Around 1925, Davis Chamberlain sold the Chamberlain Medicine Company to St. Louis, Missouri interests, retaining only the Chamberlain Golden Touch Lotion.

 A copy of Chamberlainâ€™s Almanac in 1923 advertised popular products such as Chamberlainâ€™s Cough Remedy, Chamberlainâ€™s Liniment and Chamberlainâ€™s Pain Balm. The bottles and containers for many of the Chamberlain Medicine Co. can be found on the internet, including a pre-1892 Chamberlain & Co. â€˜Diarrhoea Remedy for colic, cholera and ( ); Chamberlainâ€™s Cough Remedy for Coughs, Colds, Croup, Sore Throat; Chamberlainâ€™s Eye & Skin Ointment priced at 25 cents for sore eyes, tetters, ring worm, scald head, barberâ€™s itch, piles, burns, scalds, frostbites, chilblains, frozen feet, sore nipples, chapped hands , chronic sores, and for diseases of horses, etc; and, Chamberlainâ€™s Pain-Balm, a liniment for external use only for Rheumatism, neuralgia, sciatica, lame back, lumbago, gout, etc. (Figures 4- 7)." From.






 Matt has several of the Chamberlain's listed at his Medicine Nexus.

 I've found several of the COLIC CHOLERA AND DIARRHEA REMEDY, but never the hand lotion.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't tell you any more than what you can tell from the embossing except that CHAMBERLAIN put out a number of different products. These little guys are what I am concentrating on right now, I need more, many more. One of our research WIZARDS will be able to add info.

 SEE ! !   I told you and he even beat me to it. AMAZING ! !   I luv you guys.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like a sampel bottle.1920s,3 to 5.00 dollers


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 28, 2012)

Very interesting story on this little bottle. Thanks![]


----------

